# Tab-Reihenfolge aber mit SWT



## metaltiffy (26. Sep 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe grade ein Problem.
Ich habe eine Oberfläche mit SWT gemacht. da dort viele Textfelder sind, wäre es schön das diese sich mit der Tab-Taste steuern lassen..
Ich hab schon was im Netz gefunden aber nichts für SWT...Das war alles nur für Swing...

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich jedem Feld eine Tab-Position gebe, bzw. wie ich die Reihenfolge ändern kann??
Ich krieg das alleine echt nciht gebacken *drop*  ???:L


----------



## metaltiffy (26. Sep 2007)

Habs selber rausgefunden...
hab auch mal auf englisch gesucht 
Für die Nachwelt:

 Control[] list3 = new Control[] {  t_titel, t_herst, t_preis, t_jahr,t_speicher, t_cpu, t_ram, t_graka, t_Anz, t_song, t_vorn,t_nachn, buthinzu };
shell.setTabList(list3);

so geht es..


----------

